# my 10 week old puppy has blood in his poo



## reido

hello all, been trawling through the forum gathering info on puppy training for a few days now and was going to stat posting soon but I'm afraid Ive had to do so earlier. my 10 wk old puggle captain has just had his first jab on Thursday and we've changed his food partially mixing it with what the breeder gave us, his stools have started becoming diarrhoea like today and some pass blood towards the end, he also had a quarter of a worming tablet last night that the vet gave us. Ive researched and found that the diarrhoea is prob from the introduction of new food, but what about the blood? is it from the worming tablet, from the jab or something else?

any help much appreciated, although he's been in my life for a very short time i allready love him dearly.


----------



## SpringerHusky

My best advice get him to the vet asap, blood in th poop is very worrying and not normal even with change of diet.


----------



## PoisonGirl

I agree, get to the vet ASAP, its not normal and with bad diarrhoea in a young pup they can become dehydrated very quickly.


----------



## reido

he is drinking plenty and behaving totally normal, playing and wanting to bite me lol. will take him to the vet 2moz.


----------



## PoisonGirl

Please make sure you take him first thing.


----------



## DerbyMerc

If it appears lively and in good health it's more than likely nothing at all. However as the others say it can occasionally indicate a problem so worth talking to a vet at least. It can be a symptom of some serious problems - parvo for one which is also linked to vomiting and diahorrea (sp?) - but don't worry too much so long as you use common sense about how it acts.


----------



## Sled dog hotel

is his poo got a mucos clear jelly in it to as well as the blood? Blood in poo is usually a sign of collitis inflammation of the bowel. He could well need antibiotics.
Especially in a young pup it needs to be checked out. I would get him to the vets in the morning. If he starts to seem unwell in himself too I would at least telephone them sooner to ask their advice.


----------



## reido

Sled dog hotel said:


> is his poo got a mucos clear jelly in it to as well as the blood? Blood in poo is usually a sign of collitis inflammation of the bowel. He could well need antibiotics.
> Especially in a young pup it needs to be checked out. I would get him to the vets in the morning. If he starts to seem unwell in himself too I would at least telephone them sooner to ask their advice.


yeah like every other poo will have like a jelly mucus around it, he doesnt act ill in any way. he's going to the vets today, will let u al know the result. thanks for your replys.


----------



## shirleystarr

Let us know how the little guy is doing when he has seen the vet


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Try not to worry too much, a bit of blood in their stools is not uncommon, I'd be more worried if he was out of sorts and not eating/drinking. If it's only a spot of fresh bright red blood, then he's most probably fine, it's when its frequent, and/or looks darker and there's more of it mixed in with their stools that I would be worried. The mucous thing is common as well, just like us humans, dogs do get an upset tum from time to time, and its obvious when it comes out the other end! With him being wormed and having a change of food, that could well have caused a mild upset. He's only very young, and his whole world has changed recently, new home, environment, all the worming/flea treatments, vaccinations and diet change on top, is enough to make him a bit loose. 

Good luck at the vets, probably good for peace of mind, although peace of mind can be a bit expensive sometimes!


----------



## Sled dog hotel

reido said:


> yeah like every other poo will have like a jelly mucus around it, he doesnt act ill in any way. he's going to the vets today, will let u al know the result. thanks for your replys.


It is a very common thing so dont worry too much especially as he is otherwise well. He might just need some medication to help settle it down but its always wise with pups just to make sure alls ok.


----------



## Happy Paws2

It does sound like a touch of colitis, but as someone else has said, don't worry to much, but get him checked by a vet. 


They do like to worry us one way or another.


----------



## inverwire

i assume the vet gave the pup a check up when he got his jab and would have picked up on anything wrong due to vhaving the runs due to the change in diet, i bet blood is bright red colour and simply due pup straining with runs,i wouldnt have changed the diet until older


----------



## Nina

Blood in a dog feces is NOT normal and an urgent vet trip is advisable.


----------



## Ducky

its most likely to do with all the changes in the last week. change of environment, food, and also having been vaccinated and wormed. i wouldnt think it any more sinister than that. 

im sure the vet will give you peace of mind though.


----------



## reido

Hi guys, got an update for you. 


Took him to the vets today and all's fine, basically its very very common in pups, apparently its down to change of food, environment, having his first jab and being wormed etc. The vet took his temperature anally, asked a few questions and said its all fine and its just the lining in his colon that's playing up. 

He gave me some 50mg noroclav (antibiotics) to give him twice a day and recommended white fish with boiled rice to give his tummy a bit of a rest.

It cost me £23 but i'd have paid anything just for the piece of mind, thanks for your advice and concern and I'm glad I joined this forum.


----------



## hairydog

Good news lol, the best £23, you have ever spent, better to be safe than sorry.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## reido

Here's a quick pic of Captain, he looks like butter wouldnt melt but if only u knew!

Im so glad he's ok.


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Hes so cute. Glad it all turned out ok. At least you know for sure that its nothing to worry about and things should soon settle down with the antibiotics.


----------



## Happy Paws2

I'm so glad he's OK, and he's so cute.


----------



## reido

Right guys, he finishes his antibiotics tomorrow and the blood is no more and there's no more mucus but after a few days of fish/chicken and rice the little devil wont eat biscuits now. Any advice on getting him back on them? :thumbup:/


----------



## Rolosmum

Can you mix it in with some slightly moistened dry biscuits and then gradually reduce the amount you add of fish or chicken.

Or not sure but the other approach is he will eat it eventually if he is hungry as long as you give nothing else (this is what they say about kids so not sure if it applies to dogs, sure someone much more knowledgeable will come along soon!)


----------



## reido

Rolosmum said:


> *Can you mix it in with some slightly moistened dry biscuits and then gradually reduce the amount you add of fish or chicken.*
> Or not sure but the other approach is he will eat it eventually if he is hungry as long as you give nothing else (this is what they say about kids so not sure if it applies to dogs, sure someone much more knowledgeable will come along soon!)


Good morning, this was my original tactic and he ate all the meat and a few biscuits so i gave him just biscuits and he eats it until he realises there's no meat. I think your right though, if he's hungry then he will eat. I will see how we get on with that.


----------

